# What size froglet tanks?



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey there everyone. I'll be having 10 vittatus tads, 5 Santa Isabel tads, and 5 auratus tads morphing within the next month or so. I was wondering what all of you use for froglet tanks? I really want to be able to see through the sides, and I think the top should be clear so the pot OS sprig they'll be getting can get light. Besides that, I think the frogs would appreciate being able to see their food. 

Any who, I'd love ideas. 

Mark


----------



## YoungFrogs412 (Aug 8, 2011)

If you want to see them then I suggest using a 10 gallon. I got this at a reptile show. Creative Habitat 10BT glass cage

Also bought two piece of glass 10x12 (at home depot)and used that as a top instead of the screen. It slides in perfect leaving a small space for air.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

I would never pay $30+ for a 10g tank. Especially when I need 4-5 of them. Craigslist specials are my friend. A fish breeder on there has several 5s, 10s, and 29s. Each with stand, glass top, and light for $8, $12, and $20 respectively.

For the froglets I need it for, do you think a 10g would hold 5 comfortably?

Mark


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I use 5g for grow out and QT.....I make a small false bottom and add some sphagnum and leaf litter along with Pothos....Nice small tank that don't take up to much room and can be easily be cleaned up and disinfected....They cost about $8-$9......


I think a 10 would old 5 fine since they are froglets and it isn't a permanent situation I don't or wouldn't see an issue with it.....


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm using a 5.5 and a 12x12x12 exo as growouts right now...either one would be a good choice, but obviously getting 5.5s would be much cheaper.


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

I use the rubbermaid box things just add some spaghnum moss, leaf litter, and some plant clippings. I make little holes on the top for air circulation. I've also used the ziploc storage containers. They've worked great for me.


----------



## YoungFrogs412 (Aug 8, 2011)

Rubbermaid is fine too but he likes to check up on them. Can't really see them through the plastics.

Yeah I just send the link to have an idea what the tank looks like. I wouldn't spend 30+ dollars for a 10 gallon myself!! My friend bought this tank at the reptile show and then he decides that he doesn't want the tank and tortoise so he gave them to me. I made use of the tank and housed the tortoise in a bigger environment.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

That's a good idea with the tortoise. I think I'll go with the 10gs. As for substrate, what does everyone use? Do you go all out with false bottom with hydroton, ABG, and the whole shebang, or egg crate and ABG, or even egg crate and sphagnum moss with leaf litter, etc?

Mark


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I use 10G's for terrestrials and 12x12x18s/10 verts (had extras, didn't buy them specifically as growouts) for juvie thumbnails. I have a few 15qt rubbermaid style containers on hand also, they work well and are cheap (~$5) but as mentioned you actually have to open them to see inside very well. 

Having plenty of springs/isos will help you out a lot too in case a slower-growing froglet isn't getting enough flies... the more, the better.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

All of my current species are mostly terrestrial, so the 10gs should work fine for these guys. I've just got in 7 cultures of springs this week. The tanks should be up and running this weekend, and will be seeded with springs then. They'll get a full, booming culture each, probably. Just to be sure. 

I'd still love some more input on the substrate.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, and also, how much sphagnum would you say it'd take to fill the bottom of a 10g? My petco is fairly expensive on the stuff.

Mark


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Go to HD or Lowes and get the orchid sphagnum, its like $5. It's Chilean, so it is not quite as nice as the NZ stuff, but it works. I would say that 1 package would be enough to do a deep layer in a 10g.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

you can go to glasscages.com and go to aquariums and get a few half tens (25 a piece but they take up half the space) they are the same footprint but they are only six inches tall so you can stack them, these will work nicely for terrestrials but for thumbs some verts or just your average ten


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

No thanks.  I just don't think for me, at this time, the extra cost is worth the stackability. I'm only keeping 2 breeding species at the moment, and one of them has their own tank separate from the rack. So, I've got plenty of room. 

As for the Sphag moss, do you think it'd be a better deal to get anything that Joshsfrogs offers over what's offered at HD? Sphagnum Moss Collection | Josh's Frogs I'll be placing an order with them shortly anyhow.

Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

...no?

Mark


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

I got my moss from lowes. It was around $6 and it was the large bag for planting orchids. If you're not already ordering other items, I don't see the point in ordering it and paying shipping and all that jazz. I know I'm probably the most impatient person under the sun, so the idea of being able to run out and just get what I need without waiting for it to be delivered is a huge plus in my book as well.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

I've already got a order from them waiting in my shopping cart for more than enough for shipping to be free. I contacted them, and they said that a 200g bag will fill 10 of their 190oz containers with 1/2" of moss. So I worked it out and roughly 600g would fill (5) 10g tanks with 1" of moss. But, after looking at them more, I'm really double thinking using the 10g tanks. I may just use a bunch of the 190oz containers. They're stackable, don't waste much vertical space, are a much cheaper solution, and are obviously working if Joshsfrogs uses them for all their froglets.

That being said, if given enough leaf litter, how many froglets of the ones listed above would you say could go in the 190oz containers (10" diameter)? This way, I'll know how many to order.

Mark


----------

